# Do sulcutas fart?



## Snoopy’s mom (Mar 21, 2021)

I think this was debated at one point but I can’t find it. When it’s spa time and I put the sully in his bath, bubbles come up followed by a rude stench. Is it just air trapped under his carapace or is he farting?


----------



## Jan A (Mar 21, 2021)

Snoopy’s mom said:


> I think this was debated at one point but I can’t find it. When it’s spa time and I put the sully in his bath, bubbles come up followed by a rude stench. Is it just air trapped under his carapace or is he farting?


Seriously? I think if humans can fart in water, so can torts. But I still don't have a tort so I can't confirm. Either Chef or Chubbs will be right on it & get back to you.


----------



## Snoopy’s mom (Mar 21, 2021)

Jan A said:


> Seriously? I think if humans can fart in water, so can torts. But I still don't have a tort so I can't confirm. Either Chef or Chubbs will be right on it & get back to you.


Yes seriously! When helping plan his escape and everyone was giving reasons not to get a sully, not one person mentioned the farting! Or did Maggie say something about that? Hmmm I can’t remember now.


----------



## Jan A (Mar 21, 2021)

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Yes seriously! When helping plan his escape and everyone was giving reasons not to get a sully, not one person mentioned the farting! Or did Maggie say something about that? Hmmm I can’t remember now.


Maggie will know if Chef or Chubbs don't. I think Chubbs farts???? Did you also look under passes wind??


----------



## Snoopy’s mom (Mar 21, 2021)

Jan A said:


> Maggie will know if Chef or Chubbs don't. I think Chubbs farts???? Did you also look under passes wind??


I’m positive Chubbs farts and probably isnt too shy about it lol.


----------



## Snoopy’s mom (Mar 21, 2021)

Snoopy’s mom said:


> I’m positive Chubbs farts and probably isnt too shy about it lol.


Found a thread from Oct 2009. Yep, they do fart, trump, there were a few other cute words.


----------



## Emmawilly (Mar 21, 2021)

My sully does the exact same thing. He moves from side to side in the bath and all manner of strange sounds emanate! It usually precedes a poop so I assumed it was a tortoise fart. I also use a soft bristled dustpan brush on his shell in the bath and he sort of wriggles his shell from side to side and then lifts his leg and let's out a load of poop. I use a cut up pepsi bottle to scoop the floating poop out so he can enjoy his bath for longer. But to answer your question, I think it is farting.


----------



## Snoopy’s mom (Mar 21, 2021)

Emmawilly said:


> My sully does the exact same thing. He moves from side to side in the bath and all manner of strange sounds emanate! It usually precedes a poop so I assumed it was a tortoise fart. I also use a soft bristled dustpan brush on his shell in the bath and he sort of wriggles his shell from side to side and then lifts his leg and let's out a load of poop. I use a cut up pepsi bottle to scoop the floating poop out so he can enjoy his bath for longer. But to answer your question, I think it is farting.


That’s so funny, thanks! Mine just lowers all the hydraulics and smooshes down, it looks like he’s flying.


----------



## Snoopy’s mom (Mar 21, 2021)

Snoopy’s mom said:


> That’s so funny, thanks! Mine just lowers all the hydraulics and smooshes down, it looks like he’s flying.





Emmawilly said:


> My sully does the exact same thing. He moves from side to side in the bath and all manner of strange sounds emanate! It usually precedes a poop so I assumed it was a tortoise fart. I also use a soft bristled dustpan brush on his shell in the bath and he sort of wriggles his shell from side to side and then lifts his leg and let's out a load of poop. I use a cut up pepsi bottle to scoop the floating poop out so he can enjoy his bath for longer. But to answer your question, I think it is farting.


Flying and self propelling


----------



## KarenSoCal (Mar 21, 2021)

My Burmese Star sure does! But of course it's the cutest fart ever! Bubbles, an occasional squeak...adorable!


----------



## Turtlelover123 (Mar 22, 2021)

I believe they do fart I think Iv heard my tortoise fart befire


----------



## EllieMay (Mar 22, 2021)

I have 3 Sullys.. they definitely fart.


----------



## jsheffield (Mar 22, 2021)

Tortoises digest their food via biological communities in their guts, in much the same way that humans do... one of the by-products of the digestive process is the production of hydrogen, methane, and hydrogen sulfide gases, which yield farts.

Jamie


----------



## Maro2Bear (Mar 22, 2021)

another yes vote


----------



## Snoopy’s mom (Mar 22, 2021)

Wondering why Iʻve never noticed the farting before....my Russian is too polite to fart in his bath ?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom (Mar 22, 2021)

EllieMay said:


> I have 3 Sullys.. they definitely fart.


Why didnʻt you warn me about this before while we were planning the heist lol! Itʻs not the farting, itʻs the smell!


----------



## Jan A (Mar 22, 2021)

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Why didnʻt you warn me about this before while we were planning the heist lol! Itʻs not the farting, itʻs the smell!


My husband suggested you light a match to destroy the methane. Don"t try this at home, kids!!


----------



## Snoopy’s mom (Mar 22, 2021)

My grandfather does that in the bathroom! I thought only people in Hawaii did that ? "Grandpa, are you smoking in the bathroom?" "Shaddap damned kid! I did a number 2!"


----------



## Erenintx (Mar 24, 2021)

Snoopy’s mom said:


> I think this was debated at one point but I can’t find it. When it’s spa time and I put the sully in his bath, bubbles come up followed by a rude stench. Is it just air trapped under his carapace or is he farting?


I’m positive my Noodle farted on me then pooped on me last weekend. Lmao


----------



## EllieMay (Mar 24, 2021)

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Why didnʻt you warn me about this before while we were planning the heist lol! Itʻs not the farting, itʻs the smell!


I’m sorry! I have failed you as a friend :-(
I promise I will try and make it up to you!!!


----------



## Snoopy’s mom (Mar 24, 2021)

Erenintx said:


> I’m positive my Noodle farted on me then pooped on me last weekend. Lmao


How rude! ?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom (Mar 24, 2021)

EllieMay said:


> I’m sorry! I have failed you as a friend :-(
> I promise I will try and make it up to you!!!


Lol! You are a wonderful friend!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Mar 24, 2021)

Stop blaming it on the tort!


----------



## Snoopy’s mom (Mar 24, 2021)

Oh Chubbs, what are we going to do with you? Nevermind, I donʻt want to know....


----------



## Jan A (Mar 24, 2021)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Stop blaming it on the tort!


If Snoopy's Mom didn't have that foot fetish & stopped playing w/his foot during his bath, he probably wouldn't fart so much ....you know, the old pull on my finger parlor trick...


----------



## tortoisenana (Mar 25, 2021)

I posted awhile ago that my tort scared me farting so loud. I didn't know they did this. lol


----------



## Snoopy’s mom (Mar 25, 2021)

Jan A said:


> If Snoopy's Mom didn't have that foot fetish & stopped playing w/his foot during his bath, he probably wouldn't fart so much ....you know, the old pull on my finger parlor trick...


HAHAHAHAHAHA! Youʻre killing me. Sully foot fetish is a real thing you know. I think there is a support group for that.


----------



## Jan A (Mar 25, 2021)

Snoopy’s mom said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHA! Youʻre killing me. Sully foot fetish is a real thing you know. I think there is a support group for that.


I've not seen anyone else with sully foot fetish on the forum. You could be very lonely!! Chubbs, Chef & I will be there for you, ....farting our support!!


----------



## Chefdenoel10 (Mar 25, 2021)

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Wondering why Iʻve never noticed the farting before....my Russian is too polite to fart in his bath ?



Haha.... never heard of a POLITE ?? Russian?? ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10 (Mar 25, 2021)

Jan A said:


> I've not seen anyone else with sully foot fetish on the forum. You could be very lonely!! Chubbs, Chef & I will be there for you, ....farting our support!!



Eh hem..... I DONT fart. ??
As a matter of fact we would get slapped as kids if we even said the word by mom. ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10 (Mar 25, 2021)

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Yes seriously! When helping plan his escape and everyone was giving reasons not to get a sully, not one person mentioned the farting! Or did Maggie say something about that? Hmmm I can’t remember now.



Ok... here I am now to tell the story...
One night around 11:30pm husband and I are watching tv in bed and my Sulcata was next to us on the floor. (Don’t freak out it was winter)....
We all got ready for bed and I kinda hurried her into her night box just a few feet away so she could have the warmth of her CHE light bulb..
Everyone fell asleep but I couldn’t for some reason....
Here it comes 2:45am and all is quiet....
Until you hear my Sully almost pick up her night box 2” and .... KABOOOOM!
It sounded SOOOO human! Like a truck driver (sorry, not you Maggs) who was drunk from tequila that had chili for dinner!!! She bombed SOO LOUD!!!!
It was so loud my husband woke up and we looked at each other (side eyed) and burst into laughing tears!!!
About to blame one another we soon figured out it was neither but WAS the big tortoise in the box! ???
But that wasn’t even the funny part....
We live in a two family house and the neighbor must’ve heard and banged on the wall!!! ??
Still don’t know if he was banging because we were laughing so hard OR 
He heard the tortoise pass wind!!!!! ?
????????????


----------



## Jan A (Mar 25, 2021)

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Ok... here I am now to tell the story...
> One night around 11:30pm husband and I are watching tv in bed and my Sulcata was next to us on the floor. (Don’t freak out it was winter)....
> We all got ready for bed and I kinda hurried her into her night box just a few feet away so she could have the warmth of her CHE light bulb..
> Everyone fell asleep but I couldn’t for some reason....
> ...


Now that'sa sully fart!!

I was flying back on a late night flight from Houston to Oklahoma City. The guy in front of me was so drunk the flight attendants wouldn't serve him. He farted big smelly ones the whole trip back. It was so gross. Everyone kept trying to move upwind of him.


----------



## Snoopy’s mom (Mar 25, 2021)

Jan A said:


> I've not seen anyone else with sully foot fetish on the forum. You could be very lonely!! Chubbs, Chef & I will be there for you, ....farting our support!!


You could all toot me a tune ?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom (Mar 25, 2021)

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Ok... here I am now to tell the story...
> One night around 11:30pm husband and I are watching tv in bed and my Sulcata was next to us on the floor. (Don’t freak out it was winter)....
> We all got ready for bed and I kinda hurried her into her night box just a few feet away so she could have the warmth of her CHE light bulb..
> Everyone fell asleep but I couldn’t for some reason....
> ...


That is too funny! I think my hubby could give your tort some competition.


----------



## AgataP (Mar 30, 2021)

Herbie farted really loud in the water few days ago. I was impressed.


----------



## Snoopy’s mom (Mar 30, 2021)

For such cuties they are certainly rude! I am learning some wonderful things about them lol


----------



## Cathie G (Mar 30, 2021)

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Why didnʻt you warn me about this before while we were planning the heist lol! Itʻs not the farting, itʻs the smell!


Maybe someone should post this in things you wish you knew before you get a tort.?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom (Mar 30, 2021)

You are absolutely correct! We can start a new conversation on this. Farting will be the first topic.


----------



## Maggie3fan (Mar 31, 2021)

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Yes seriously! When helping plan his escape and everyone was giving reasons not to get a sully, not one person mentioned the farting! Or did Maggie say something about that? Hmmm I can’t remember now.


Me??? But it's just trapped air, I'm thinkin


----------

